# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  دعوة للنقاش الهادف ( اولاين يحتضر بسبب المواضيع الاجتماعية )

## مرتضي دياب

*قد لا يقبل هذا الكلام بعض الاخوة 
وصلتنا بعض الشكاوي من بعض الاخوه بسبب المواضيع الاجتماعية 
الان فقط الصفحة الاولي لاخبار المريخ بها اكثر من عشره مواضيع ليست لها اي علاقة بالمريخ 
المنبر به اكثر من منتدي إجتماعي ولكن يعزف الاخوه الاعضاء عنهم 
منظر اخبار المريخ اصبح لايسر عدو ولاحبيب 
نقدر للاعضاء مجهودهم الجبار في تنزيل المواضيع ولكن نتمني ان يتم تنزيلها في المنتديات الاجتماعيه مثل دار اولاين والمنتدي الاسلامي وغيرها 
اتمتي ان يتناقش الاخوة في فائدة المنبر والمريخ 
وللعلم هذا البوست ليس بصفة إدارية 
والله من وراء القصد
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

قد لا يقبل هذا الكلام بعض الاخوة 
وصلتنا بعض الشكاوي من بعض الاخوه بسبب المواضيع الاجتماعية 
الان فقط الصفحة الاولي لاخبار المريخ بها اكثر من عشره مواضيع ليست لها اي علاقة بالمريخ 
المنبر به اكثر من منتدي إجتماعي ولكن يعزف الاخوه الاعضاء عنهم 
منظر اخبار المريخ اصبح لايسر عدو ولاحبيب 
نقدر للاعضاء مجهودهم الجبار في تنزيل المواضيع ولكن نتمني ان يتم تنزيلها في المنتديات الاجتماعيه مثل دار اولاين والمنتدي الاسلامي وغيرها 
اتمتي ان يتناقش الاخوة في فائدة المنبر والمريخ 
وللعلم هذا البوست ليس بصفة إدارية 
والله من وراء القصد




فعلا أخي تتعدد الأسباب و تختلف العقليات
ربما لجلب الانتباه ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان الامر ليس بالسوء الذي يمكن الامتعاض عنه
في كل المنتديات تدرج المواضيع في القسم الاكثر مشاهدة ثم تنقل بعد انتهاء الغرض منها الى القسم المختص

راي شخصي وجود هذه المواضيع لايضر بقسم اخبار المريخ 
فقط ينتظر من الاشراف الموقر نقل المواضيع اولا باول للاقسام المختصة عند ذهابها للصفحة التالية
*

----------


## الجراح

*سلام وتقدير ،،،
اسمح لي بأن اختلف معك في ما ذهبت إليه ،، 
المنبر مقارنه مع غيرة من المنتديات يعتبر شعله نشاط إيجابي وفخر لكل مريخي لما يتناول من مواضيع في مناخ سليم معافي بعيدا عن الرأي النشاذ الهدام ،،، رغم قله مشاركتي لكنني اعتبره أفضل منتدي واجد فيه وأشعر بالانتماء النظيف للمريخ واحرص علي الظهور فيه يوميا رغم المشاغل ،،،
أما بخصوص الاجتماعيات فهي جزء أصيل لابد من وجودة ،، وحرص الاخوه علي النشر في صفحه أخبار المريخ لعلمهم بنشاط الصفحه ،، ولا ضرر من تعدد المواضيع الاجتماعيه وان كثرت ،، والحل يكون بتفعيل دور الإشراف وتحديد فترة زمنية معينه للموضوع ثم نقله للجهة المناسبه ،،،
التأطير ورسم الحدود والقيود هي التي سوف تؤدي لاحتضار المنبر لا العكس ،،،
امنياتي الصادقه بمزيد من التطور وللجمع  الكريم المزيد التواصل والترابط وان نري الوطن والمريخ كما نحب ونرضي بمشيئه الله تعالى ...

لك وللجميع وافر التقدير والاحترام ،،،
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلمو علي المرور
بعض الاعضاء لا يقبلون بنقل مواضيعهم بعد مرور 24 ساعه الي الاقسام المختصة 
نعم اخي الجراح اول اسباب الفشل هي وضع قيود علي مايقراءه العضو ولكن ان يصبح قسم اخبار المريخ هكذا فتلك معضله يجب وضع حل لها
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اذا كانت كل اخبار المريخ تم تغطيتها،
وعدد كبير من الصفحة الاولى بها مواضيع رياضية مختلفة تناقش قضايا المريخ،
فماذا نريد اكثر من ذلك؟؟
بقية المواضيع هى زيادة خير وبركة،
وتدل على ان المنبر حى بالتواجد من الاعضاء ونشط بالزيادة،
فكيف يكون محتضرا؟؟؟،
راجع اخى بقية المنتديات لتعرف الذى يحتضر من الذى ينتعش بالحياة !!
وصراحة ، وحتى ان كان رأيا شخصيا، اخى مرتضى، فان طرحا بهذا الشكل قد يوحى للآخرين تذمرا اداريا غير مبرر!!
فاننى بت فى حيرة من امرى،
ما الذى يرضى الاخرين وما الذى لا يرضيهم؟؟
فالآراء المتباينة  يجب ان ينتج عنها احد أمرين ،
اما التعاضد او التفرقة !!
والأخير قد يكون حساسا لدى بعض من يحاولون إنعاش المنبر بالمواضيع المتنوعة،
فهل الأفضل ان تتسمر صفحة اخبار المريخ عند بعض الاخبار والمواضيع المصاحبة والتى لا تتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة،
ام ان يكون المنبر ينضح بالحياة ببعض المواضيع التى تزيل الرتابة وتعمل على زيادة تواجد وترابط الاعضاء؟

اعتقد ان الامر ليس بالذى يستحق منك اخى هذا البوست،
والذى اعتبره عن نفسى يحمل من القسوة على النشطاء ما هو كفيل بان يجعلنى شخصيا احسب الف خطوة قبل الشروع فى كتابة اى بوست مستقبلا!!!!!

ارجو ان تتقبل هذا الراى!
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دائما" اراك تشخصن الامور اخي محمد ودائما" تتبنا اراء عكس اداراة المنبر لماذا الله يعلم 
يااخي قلت ليك دا راي شخصي وليس لادارة المنبر دخل به 
وممكن يجي اداري يعارضني في الراي عادي 
انا وغيري شايفين انو المواضيع دي عامله مشكلة وانت وغيرك عكسنا 
المشكلة وين 
نحترم اراء بعضنا من غير شخصنة الامور وصب الزيت
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجراح
					

سلام وتقدير ،،،
اسمح لي بأن اختلف معك في ما ذهبت إليه ،، 
المنبر مقارنه مع غيرة من المنتديات يعتبر شعله نشاط إيجابي وفخر لكل مريخي لما يتناول من مواضيع في مناخ سليم معافي بعيدا عن الرأي النشاذ الهدام ،،، رغم قله مشاركتي لكنني اعتبره أفضل منتدي واجد فيه وأشعر بالانتماء النظيف للمريخ واحرص علي الظهور فيه يوميا رغم المشاغل ،،،
أما بخصوص الاجتماعيات فهي جزء أصيل لابد من وجودة ،، وحرص الاخوه علي النشر في صفحه أخبار المريخ لعلمهم بنشاط الصفحه ،، ولا ضرر من تعدد المواضيع الاجتماعيه وان كثرت ،، والحل يكون بتفعيل دور الإشراف وتحديد فترة زمنية معينه للموضوع ثم نقله للجهة المناسبه ،،،
التأطير ورسم الحدود والقيود هي التي سوف تؤدي لاحتضار المنبر لا العكس ،،،
امنياتي الصادقه بمزيد من التطور وللجمع  الكريم المزيد التواصل والترابط وان نري الوطن والمريخ كما نحب ونرضي بمشيئه الله تعالى ...

لك وللجميع وافر التقدير والاحترام ،،،






222222222
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بوست ملغوم جدا
ما ليهو أي داعي يا مورتا
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

اذا كانت كل اخبار المريخ تم تغطيتها،
وعدد كبير من الصفحة الاولى بها مواضيع رياضية مختلفة تناقش قضايا المريخ،
فماذا نريد اكثر من ذلك؟؟
بقية المواضيع هى زيادة خير وبركة،
وتدل على ان المنبر حى بالتواجد من الاعضاء ونشط بالزيادة،
فكيف يكون محتضرا؟؟؟،
راجع اخى بقية المنتديات لتعرف الذى يحتضر من الذى ينتعش بالحياة !!
وصراحة ، وحتى ان كان رأيا شخصيا، اخى مرتضى، فان طرحا بهذا الشكل قد يوحى للآخرين تذمرا اداريا غير مبرر!!
فاننى بت فى حيرة من امرى،
ما الذى يرضى الاخرين وما الذى لا يرضيهم؟؟
فالآراء المتباينة  يجب ان ينتج عنها احد أمرين ،
اما التعاضد او التفرقة !!
والأخير قد يكون حساسا لدى بعض من يحاولون إنعاش المنبر بالمواضيع المتنوعة،
فهل الأفضل ان تتسمر صفحة اخبار المريخ عند بعض الاخبار والمواضيع المصاحبة والتى لا تتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة،
ام ان يكون المنبر ينضح بالحياة ببعض المواضيع التى تزيل الرتابة وتعمل على زيادة تواجد وترابط الاعضاء؟

اعتقد ان الامر ليس بالذى يستحق منك اخى هذا البوست،
والذى اعتبره عن نفسى يحمل من القسوة على النشطاء ما هو كفيل بان يجعلنى شخصيا احسب الف خطوة قبل الشروع فى كتابة اى بوست مستقبلا!!!!!

ارجو ان تتقبل هذا الراى!



2222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياامام مافي اي لغم 
بس الناس تفهم المقصد وتتناقش فيه بعيد عن شخصنة الامور
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*البوست دة حيمشي لاتجاه تاني 
إتصرف معاهو ..
6 مشاركات و بدأ يمشي للاتجاه التاني !!
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*في شنو ياامام
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياامام مافي اي لغم 
بس الناس تفهم المقصد وتتناقش فيه بعيد عن شخصنة الامور




يا فردة في بوستات كتيرة اتفتحت قبل كدة مشابهه للموضوع دة 
وأظن الناس كان رأيها واضح فيها وتمت معالجة الأمر .
تاني لزوم البوست دة شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الداير يتناقش بالمنطق حبابو والداير يشخصن الامور ويحارب بالوكالة علي كيفو
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لا توجد شخصنة للأمور يا مرتضى،
ولا دخل لى شخصيا بالأمور الإدارية  لاتبنى اراء مخالفة لها،
ولم يحدث منذ اكثر من خمس سنوات عضوية ان تدخلت فى امر ادارى،
ولمصلحة من تتم الحرب بالوكالة؟؟؟؟
لكننى لأول مرة ساختلف معك كعضو طرح أمرا أحسست انه مسنى شخصيا،
فهل اكون معاكسا ان طرحت رايى فى منبر الراى والرى الاخر!!!!

ساكتفى بهذا الرد فى هذا البوست حتى لا ننصرف الى مهاترات غير مفيدة!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياامام موضوع ياسر انا عالجتو وماشي ذي الحلاوة 
بس في مواضيع تانييه في اعضاء شكو منها وفي اعضاء هجرو المنبر بي سبب الزحمه وفي اعضاء طالبو بسحب عضويتهم 
نحنا نحترم كل الاراء ونتناقش حتي نصل الي حل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يفتح عليك يادكتور 
انا داير اوصل ليك فهم انو دا راي عضو ذيك وليس اداري 
مهاترات عديل كدا ؟؟؟؟؟
نتهاتر كيف وبيننا كل احترام وود
نختلف في الاراء ولن اصل الي درجة المهاتره
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياامام موضوع ياسر انا عالجتو وماشي ذي الحلاوة 
بس في مواضيع تانييه في اعضاء شكو منها وفي اعضاء هجرو المنبر بي سبب الزحمه وفي اعضاء طالبو بسحب عضويتهم 
نحنا نحترم كل الاراء ونتناقش حتي نصل الي حل




الأعضاء الشكو من المواضيع دي م أظن اكتر من الموافقين عليها
والهجر المنبر عشان المواضيع دي يبقي زول ديكتاتوري وعايز يمشي رأيو علي الباقيين.
الزول البطلب سحب العضوية دة اكيد ما بسبب المواضيع دي
ولو كان بي سببها تبقي مشكلة .
يعني عشان الناس طالبت بسحب عضويتها من المنبر تقوم تلغي المواضيع الإجتماعية ؟
هو في شنو في المريخ غايب عن الناس وم بلقوهو الا هنا ؟
اخبار المريخ ماليه المنتديات و مواقع التواصل المختلفة اقرب ضغطة زر بتجيب ليك خبر عن المريخ..
المواضيع الإجتماعية هي البتلم الناس وبتفرق ليهم 
عايزينها تتلغي عشان الناس تهجر المنبر بالجد بالجد؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*كﻻمك  يامرتضى  المعنى  قسم  اخبار  المريخ   ارتكز   على   بوستين  صحيفة   المنبر   والاعمدة
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

وفي اعضاء طالبو بسحب عضويتهم 



حولالالالالالالالالالالالالالا أصلو دى عضوية ولا رصيد في بنك ، الداير ينسحب بنسحب من سكات ما بيخت شروطو لتحجيم الآخرين

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياامام منو القال يلقوها 
ماتقولني حاجه ماقلتها 
مايلقوها بس لمن تتم يوم كامل وتتنقل صاحبها مايتزمر 
حبيبنا ابو همام لي بس الصحيفة والاعمدة الاخبار كتيره 
وحتي المواضيع الاجتماعية تاخد حظها من التعليق والمشاهدة وتتنقل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

يا فردة في بوستات كتيرة اتفتحت قبل كدة مشابهه للموضوع دة 
وأظن الناس كان رأيها واضح فيها وتمت معالجة الأمر .
تاني لزوم البوست دة شنو ؟



كلامك سليم ياامام
وهو نفس النقاش الذي دار في المواضيع التي يكتبها الحبيب ياسر الموهوب
وانتهى النقاش على بقاء المواضيع في العام
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

حولالالالالالالالالالالالالالا أصلو دى عضوية ولا رصيد في بنك ، الداير ينسحب بنسحب من سكات ما بيخت شروطو لتحجيم الآخرين






22222222
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يامهودا حلينا الموضوع بنقل المواضيع بعد مرور 24 ساعة في اعضاء اعترضو علي نقلها
مافي تحجيم ولا حاجه والحرية الموجوده هنا في اي منتدي مافي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*2333333333
ياحليلك يامناوي ههههههههها
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياامام منو القال يلقوها 
ماتقولني حاجه ماقلتها 
مايلقوها بس لمن تتم يوم كامل وتتنقل صاحبها مايتزمر 
حبيبنا ابو همام لي بس الصحيفة والاعمدة الاخبار كتيره 
وحتي المواضيع الاجتماعية تاخد حظها من التعليق والمشاهدة وتتنقل




يا مورتا لمن تقول ناس طالبت بسحب عضويتها من المنبر عشان المواضيع الاجتماعية دة معناه شنو م عايزنها ولا كيف؟
انت م قلت لكن الناس الهجرت المنبر دي حجتها شنو ؟
اكيد يا حبيب صاحب الموضوع م بتذمر لمن تقوم تنقل البوست بعد يمشي الصفحة التانية وترسل لسيدو رسالة توريهو انو موضوعو اتنقل للقسم الفلاني .
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ننوم ونجي الصباح ان كان في العمر بقية
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياامام بنعمل كدا وبرضو في تزمر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

2333333333
ياحليلك يامناوي ههههههههها




مناوي لو حضرالبوست دة كان شتت افكارك 
ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*انا   شايف  البعترض  فى   المواضيع   ديل  ويهدد  بالانسحاب   الا  يكون  اصﻻ  ما   يستمر   فى  المنبر  ﻻنها  ما  مواضع  بتدعى  لدرجة  توصل   الانسحاب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياامام بنعمل كدا وبرضو في تزمر




م قاعد تعملوا كدة !
لو بتعملو كدة قسم اخبار المريخ م لحق  310 صفحة او يزيد
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ننوم ونجي الصباح ان كان في العمر بقية




الله يديك طولة العمر 
واحلام سعيدة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انا معاك في كدا ياابوهمام 
واي زول يخلي المنبر لي زول دا ماعندو ولاء للمنبر 
بس برضو نحترم ارائهم ونتنقاش ونشوف الحل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*انا ما عارف الناس ما بتحب الحقيقه ليه
حاجه ظاهره
المنتدى ككل يهتم بالمريخ
وللتنظيم هناك فروع للمنتدى
ليه الناس ما تلتزم بالنهج المعروف في كل المنتديات
النظام سمح
اي منتدى مقسم لاقسام ما نحنا بس
كل منتديات الددنيا فيها اقسام
اخبار
اجتماعيه
علميه
تكنلوجيا
ما تعرف تقنيات كنبيوتر وخلافه
التفسير الوحيد لردم كل المواضيع في مكان واحد
هو الكسل
الناس كسلانين يضغطو على قسم اخر غير اخبار المريخ
لمن يقولو اخبار المريخ
خلاص انتهى
اخبار المريخ
ولمن قسمو اي منتدى لاقسام
ما عشان شى غير التنظيم 
والا ف بتبقى الحكايه
شووو بس او مظهر
المحتاج للمعلومه بجتهد يشوفها في اي حته
اي محرك بحث
عليه النظام سمح
:)

مع انو انا ما من الناس الرسلت
قلت راي زمن
ونسيت القصه
اهو رجعتو لكلامنا القلناهو
لا يصح الا الصحيح
ردم المواضيع كها في حته واحده
صوره مقلوبه
ودي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

2333333333
ياحليلك يامناوي ههههههههها




*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياامام وصلناهو 15 صفحة فقط
لكن الخلل الاخير في المنبر جاط الشغله تاني 
نحنا شغالين والله بس دايران حبة مساعده 
بالجمبه 
يازول خلينا ننوم ياخي عندنا شغل بدري ههههه
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻭﻟﺎ ﺑﻨﺰﻋﻞ ﻭﻟﺎ ﺑﻨﺤﺮﺩ
ﺭﻭﺣﻨﺎ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﻟﻠﻂﻴﺶ
ﻣﺎ ﻗﺒﻠﺘﻮ ﺭﺍﻳﻨﺎ
ﺷﻮﺗﻮ ﻛﻠﺎﻣﻨﺎ ﻭﺩﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪﻯ ﻳﻠﻰ ﺻﻮﺭﻩ
ﺍﻱ ﻟﺎﻋﺐ ﻟﺎﺑﺲ فنيﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻟﻮ ﺯﻋﻠﺎﻥ ﺑﻨﺸﺮﺡ
ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﺍﻟﺎ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ

:)
ﻭﺩﻱ ﺍﻗﻴﻦ
ﻧﺮﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﻐﻞ ﻭﻧﺠﻴﻜﻢ
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ننوم ونجي الصباح ان كان في العمر بقية



مخمر   ليك  بوست   قدر   دا  وماشى    تتنوم  كدى  اصبر  شوف  نهايتو  شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المنبر الاخ الكريم مرتضي ما شاء الله جذب عضوية جديد وحرك عضوية خاملة واصبح حضور الاعضاء ملحوظا لاسيما في بوست نقل المباريات 
المواضيع الاجتماعية بالعكس من وجهة نظري لديها مريدين كثر وكما تفضل الاخ مهدي دور الاشراف نقل الموضوع لمكانه بعد مخاطبة صاحبه  ولاضير في ذلك
اذا رأيتم ان هذا العمل اصبح مرهقا علي الاشراف الرأي عندي زيدوا عدد المشرفين
ندعو بالتوفيق للجميع
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مش كدا عليك الله ياديسكو 
نزعل من منوونزعل في شنو 
نتناقش بكل احترام حتي نصل الي حل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههه والله ياابوهمام ضحكت لمن اتشرقت 
ياصاحب نعست والله بجيكم بكرة باذن الله 
حباب استاذنا ابراهيم عطية ومشتاقين والله 
اي دايرين نصل لي حلول ومقترحات حتي لانفقد اي عضو
لك ودي يااستاذنا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مش كدا عليك الله ياديسكو 
نزعل من منوونزعل في شنو 
نتناقش بكل احترام حتي نصل الي حل




يازول امشي نوم 
نقوم عليك هسي نخليك تتشهي النوم
ولعة :
الدسكو بجيهو بكرة بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*خﻻص   ياحبيب   موضوع  الصباح   كان  الله  حيانا   نحتفظ  به  لحدى منتصف  النهار   نشوف   بنرسى  على   شنو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا لا تنزل طوالي ياابوهمام
والله انا اشد المعجبين بها وانا القاعد انقلها بعد تتم يوم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*خلاص ياامام ماشي انوم 
يامترصد تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*السلام عليكم
رايي يحتمل الخطأ والصواب والاعتذار لمن يمسه حديثي مقدما
الامر لم يصل درجة الاحتضار عزيزي مرتضي
الحكاية بشوية تنظيم يمكن ان تسير بصورة جميلة جداً
مواضيع ياسر جميلة 
لكن 
يمكن ان يكتفي ببوست واحد ويكتب فيه كل مواضيعه لا ان يفتح اكثر من بوست في نفس اليوم
المواضيع الاجتماعية لا ضير منها لكن ليس علي حساب اخبار المريخ
البعض يقول ان اخبار المريخ يمكن ان يجدها في اي صفحة علي الفيس بوك او اي موقع اخر
بنفس القدر الاخبار الاجتماعية تجدها في مليون صفحة علي الفيس والمواقع الاخري
تحياتي
...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*




كلامك سليم ياامام
وهو نفس النقاش الذي دار في المواضيع التي يكتبها الحبيب ياسر الموهوب
وانتهى النقاش على بقاء المواضيع في العام








الأعضاء الشكو من المواضيع دي م أظن اكتر من الموافقين عليها









يا فردة في بوستات كتيرة اتفتحت قبل كدة مشابهه للموضوع دة 
وأظن الناس كان رأيها واضح فيها وتمت معالجة الأمر .
تاني لزوم البوست دة شنو ؟








مواضيع ياسر جميلة 
لكن 
يمكن ان يكتفي ببوست واحد ويكتب فيه كل مواضيعه لا ان يفتح اكثر من بوست في نفس اليوم




انا يامرهف مفروض اسأل نفسي سؤال :-
انا الجابرني علي كده شنو؟
الجابرني علي تنزيل المواضيع دي شنو؟
سنين وسنين الناس لافه في نفس الموضوع
حكيتوها لمن جابت الدم
حاولنا نحلها وبرضو الحال في حالو
يتفتح موضوع في العام بالمواضيع الانصرافيه
نقوم نخلي المنبر تجيني الاف التلفونات
نجي نعمل قعده وجوديه
ونتفق ونبدا من جديد
تااااااااااني يقوم لغم
لمتين ياناس؟
وليه البوست دا حسي؟
ولا عشان الممتاز بدا؟
قلتو تستغنوا مننا
شكلها وااااااااضح
الموضوع ده انا قرفت منو خلااااااااص
والله بقيت ما قادر استحمل






اولاين يحتضر بسبب المواضيع الاجتماعية



الله لا جعل الاحتضار علي ايدينا يامورتا
ولا جعلنا اداة هدم لمنبركم الغالي
فالتبقي صفحه المريخ للمريخ
وان ابتك دار ف لله الف دار
شكرا لكل المتداخلين
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحبايب 
مورتا الحكايه شنو الجماعه زروك زره شديده 
كالعاده فى مثل هذه البوستات دائما ما يكون الشد والجذب 
دعونى اطرح وجهت نظرى واتمنى الا تؤخذ على كادارى بل كعضو فقط
ابدأ بسؤال طرح نفسه كثيرا 
لماذا كل هذا الكم الكبير من المنتديات فى المنبر؟؟؟
سؤال لو اجبنا عليه بكل امانه لانتهى النقاش قبل ان يبدأ
بكل اسف وبكل امانه ووضوح وصراحه اقول ان كل هذه المنتديات التى يحويها المنبر 
لا داعى لها ما دام كل المواضيع هنا فى اخبار المريخ 
اتحدى اى عضو وانا اولهم ان يكون قد طاف على جميع المنتديات الموجوده فى المنبر 
اذا كانت كل المواضيع التى تشمل الاخبار الرياضيه والاجتماعيه والثقافيه والفنيه 
كلها فى منتدى اخبار المريخ فلماذا نذهب لبقية المنتديات 
فهمت من موضوع مورتا اشاره مبهمه لتطوير بقية المنتديات وجعلها تتفوق على 
منتدى اخبار المريخ وتتفوق عليه ليخلق نوع من المنافسه وتجذب اكبر عدد من الاعضاء 
ان كان يقصد ذلك فانا مع هذا الراى فهو جدير بالاهتمام وجدير بفتح ابواب اخرى 
من النقاش والتنافس وتنشيط بقية المنتديات 
ثمة سؤال اخر .....
اذا كل عضو انزل بوست لا علاقة له بالرياضه بوست واحد فقط فاين سنقرأ الاخبار الرياضيه؟؟؟؟
موضوع يحتاج الى نقاش هادىء بعيدا عن الحساسيه والانفعال وبعيدا عن الفهم الخاطىء 
وتفضلوا بقيبول تحياتى 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بكل صدق هذه الأيام المنبر هو هوايتي المفضلة.  اجد فيه اخبار المريخ الذي احبه ، و بجانبه اجد اخبار و معلومات جديدة.  لماذا التعقيد انا سعيد بالتنقل بين المواضيع اقراء ما يعجبني و لا ارى حرج ان اذهب الي الصفحة الثانية لأتأكد انني لم افقد شيء.
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بالمناسبة كنت من اكثر المعجبين بمشاركات الاخ ياسر٦٦ ولكن لم اذهب لاقرأها منذ ان و ضعت في مكان خاص.  هذا مكان نرتاح ان نكون فيه فلا تكثروا من القيود.
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*منذ بدء المنبر لم الحظ حراك او تواجد أكثر من هذه الفتره ... حتى في ظل توقف الحراك الرياضي وقفل المنير يكون التواجد في المنبر بنفس العدديه ... وذلك يرجع لوجود مواضيع مختلفة .. متنوعة .. ومتجدده .. وجاذبه ... سواء كانت هذه المواضيع رياضية او اجتماعيه ...
زمان كان في اقتراح ... يكون في منتدى عام ... تكتب فيهو كل المواضيع ... اخبار ... فن ... سياسه ... اجتماعيه ... ومنها تتوزع المواضيع بإجتهاد المشرفين إلى أماكنها ... 
المنبر يتخذ الرأي والرأي الآخر شعار له ... وذلك ينطبق حتى على نوعية المواضيع ...

همسه لياسر ... الزعل الكتير والحرد كلما الناس يكتبو عن المواضيع الاجتماعية مافي ليهو داعي ... ناقش ودافع عن فكرتك وفهمك للشئ الإنتا بتقوم بيهو ... دا من حقك ... لكن الزعل وسيله مامقبوله خصوصا الاحظ من خلال تواتر البوست إنو عندك مؤيدين كتيرين وانا واحد منهم ... لكن خزلتني بإنهزامك وهزيمتك لنهجك الذي تنتهجه .. 
التحية ليك يادسكو وانت تحترم الرأي الآخر لرأيك ...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*




همسه لياسر ... الزعل الكتير والحرد  كلما الناس يكتبو عن المواضيع الاجتماعية مافي ليهو داعي ... ناقش ودافع عن  فكرتك وفهمك للشئ الإنتا بتقوم بيهو ... دا من حقك ... لكن الزعل وسيله  مامقبوله خصوصا الاحظ من خلال تواتر البوست إنو عندك مؤيدين كتيرين وانا  واحد منهم ... لكن خزلتني بإنهزامك وهزيمتك لنهجك الذي تنتهجه ..



انا قرفت عدييييييل كده ياابوحميد
ما ممكن كل اسبوع جايين ناطين لينا في حلقنا
قلنا ثبتوا موضوع واتفقنا علي كده
رغم قناعتي بانو المثبت هو بمثابة اعدام بطيء
كمان دايرين يحددوا لينا عدد المواضيع
ده كلو عشان شنو؟
وانا الجابرني علي ده شنو؟
وبستفيد منو شنو؟
وشكرا علي الاطراء واسف لو كنت منزعج شويه
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الاخ الحبيب مورتا
دعني اختلف معك
واقول لك اذا كان في ذلك احتضار للمنتدي 
ومع احترامي وتقديري لرايك 
ومع انني قلبا وقالبا اقف بشدة في نشر المواضيع في اماكنها
الا ان الملاحظ ان جميع المنتديات هي تحمل نفس الصفة
والشبه 
وان المنتدي سيافل اذا فعل ذلك ولانه وبكل صدق سيعزف المنتديون عن ذلك وسيتوقف او تتوقف وتنقص المشاركات
ولان عصر السرعة اصبح يسري فينا اصبح الناس (دقة سريعة) يدخلون ويخرجون دون التصفح والدخول في صفحات اخري لانها اعتادت على ذلك 
وتسلم مورتا
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ان دور الاشراف والمتابعة والمراقبة هو دور ايضا تنظيمي واقتراحي بان يتم تحويل المواضيع ونقلها الى المنتديات ذات الصلة بمجرد نشرها مع تنويه العضو بذلك في رسالة خاصة....حتي لا ينزعج...
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*كما دعني ان اتحدث عن الشاكي الذي يشتكي منه في المواضيع الاجتماعية اذا لم يروق له فاليتركها....
ولماذا هذا الكسل
واذا قمنا باستطلاع سيكون عدد الذين يريدون المواضيع الاجتماعية اكثر من الذين لا يريدون والدليل كثرتها والشكوي منها
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

انا قرفت عدييييييل كده ياابوحميد
ما ممكن كل اسبوع جايين ناطين لينا في حلقنا
قلنا ثبتوا موضوع واتفقنا علي كده
رغم قناعتي بانو المثبت هو بمثابة اعدام بطيء
كمان دايرين يحددوا لينا عدد المواضيع
ده كلو عشان شنو؟
وانا الجابرني علي ده شنو؟
وبستفيد منو شنو؟
وشكرا علي الاطراء واسف لو كنت منزعج شويه



22222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*عارف  البوست  دا  هو  البخلي  المنبر  يحتضر  و  يموت  دماغياً  عشان  في  انتقاد  لي  أفضل  الأعضاء  نشاطاً  و  حيويه  و  القا و  توهجا  و  نحن  مفترض  نشكرهم  و  نكرمهم  و  المنوعات  حاجه  كويسه  و  ما  ممكن  ولا  منطقي  كل  الصفحه  الأولى  رياضه  فقط  شخصيا  شايف  اليوم  من  الصباح  غياب  المواضيع  الجاذبة  و  الممتعه و  الحزن  هو  السايد اما  عن  وجود  أقسام  ما  حد  بدخل  فيها  
حتى  الصحف  لا  تنزل  فيها  
و  في  الختام  اختلاف  الرأي  لا  يفسد  للود  بين  الأعضاء    قضيه
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ ﻫﻲ ﺑﺲ ﻛﺘﺮﺕ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﻮ ﻣﻜﺘﺮﺛﻴﻦ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﻭﻝ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﻤﺠﺮﺩ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻘﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺗﺴﻌﻪ وﻋﺸﺮﻩ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﺪﺍﺕ ﺗﻤﻞ
ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ ﻳﺎﺳﺮ
ﻣﻘﺮﻳﻦ ﺑﺎﻧﻮ ﻣﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ يﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ الﻣﻨﺘﺪﻯ
ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺼﺺ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ
ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﻌﺘﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﻪ ﺩﻱ
ﻣﻊ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻲ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺯﻭﻝ عشوائي
ﻛﺎﻥ ﺗﺮﺿﻮ ﻭﻝ ﺗﺎﺑﻮ
ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻟﻴﻞ ﺍﻧﻮ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻨﺘﺪﻯ ﻣﻘﺴﻢ ﻟﺎﻗﺴﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺑﺤﻮﻟﻮ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻋﻚ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻳﻠﻘﻮﻫﻮ ﻧﺰﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻐﻠﻄ
ﻫﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺒﺮ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺣﺒﺖ ﺗﺘﻤﺎﺷﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻣﻊ ﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﺑﺲ
ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﻞ 
ﻟﺎﻧﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﺘﺐ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻪ
ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﺣﻴﺎﻧﺎ ﺑﻨﺠﻴﺐ ﻣﻮﺍﺿﻴﻊ
ﺑﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ  
ﻭﺩﺍ ﺗﺴﺎﻣﺢ ﻣﻦ المشرﻓﻴﻦ ﻳﺤﺴﺐ ﻟﻴﻬﻢ
ﻟﻜﻦ لمن ﻋﺪﺩﻫﺎ ﺑﻘﻰ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ النﺍﺱ ﻧﻘﻨﻘﺖ
ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺯﻳﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻳﺎﺳﺮ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺑﺪﺍﺕ
ﻟﺎﻧﻮ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮة ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﺎﻁ
ﻣﺎ ﻛﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺿﻴﻊ ﺗﺘﻜﺘﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ
والاجتمﺍﻋﻴﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﺘﻐﻂﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﻪ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﺍﺧﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺎﻥ 
المهم
ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺯﻋﻞ ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﺑﺮﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻧﻨﻆﻢ ﻧﻔﺴﻨﺎ
ﻣﺮﻩ ﻣﺮﻩ الﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻳﺠﺪﻉ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ
ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﻋﺮﺱ
:)
ﺧﺒﺮ  ﺳﻴﺎﺳﻲ
ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺴﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ

ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻣﻀﺤﻜﻪ
ﻛﻠﻪ ﻣﺎﺵ
ﻛﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﻦ ﺗﺠﺪﻉ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻋﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺵ
ﻣﺎ ﻟﻘﻴﺖ ﺯﻣﻦ
ﻛﻞ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻉ
ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻝ ﺧﺎﻟﺺ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻬﺮ
ﻣﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻙ ﺷﻐﻠﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﺩﻱ
ﻣﺮﻩ ﻣﺮﻩ ﺗﺎﻭﻕ وﺍﺑﻘﻰ ﻣﺎﺭﻕ
:)
ﻣﺸﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﻣﻮﺭ
ﻣﺎ ﻟﺎﺯﻡ ﺍﻭ ﻓﺮﺽ ﻧﺠﻴﺐ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻋﺎﻣﻪ
ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺯﻫﺠﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻪ 
ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺎﻗﺘﺼﺎﺩ
ﺑﻘﻮ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻋﻴﺎﻝ ﺑﺲ
ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﻰ ﻧﻴﺮﻓﺰ ﻣﺎ ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻳﺸﻐﻠﻮ
زهج ﻣﻦ ﺍﻱ ﺷﻲ
ﻓﻀﻞ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺲ ﻭﺧﺎﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻪ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ يهديﻫﻮ
ﻳﺴﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻪ ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺟﺎﻣﻊ ﺑﺲ
ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
ﺑﺎﺭﻛﻮﻫﺎ
ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ زمﺍﻥ كنت ﻣﺮﺿﺎﻥ ﺍﻧﺘﺮﻧﺖ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻘﻌﺪ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺮﻩ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
ﻫﺴﻪ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻣﺮﻩ ﺧﺸﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻧﺘﺪﻯ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺎﺏ ﺗﻮﺏ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺷﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻭ ﺳﻨﻪ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺑﺎﻳﻞ ﺑس
ﺯﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻑ
ﺯﻧﻘﻪ ﺯﻧﻘﻪ
ﺧﺘﺎﻣﺎ
ﺧﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ ﻭﺍﻃﻪ
:)
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لماذا كل هذا الكم الكبير من المنتديات فى المنبر؟؟؟
مادام كل المواضيع هنا 
اتمنى ان اجد اجابه شافيه من من يعترضون وبى زعل 
الاخ ياسر لم نعهدك هكذا خليك ريلاكس 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قاعدين في المنبر دا لينا سنين ماحصل زعلنا ولا خلينا لي زول لانو ماملك لي زول معين 
انا طرحت موضوع وافقوني فيه 4 أعضاء فقط وإعترضوني 100 ماإنسحبت ولا حزفت الموضوع 
إحترمت ارائهم وقعدت ادافع عن راي بكل طيب خاطر 
ومحترم اي رأي وإي عضو ولذلك من اجل مصلحت المنبر 
ودا مفروض يكوت تشجيع لاصحاب البوستات لانو دا إستفتاء ليهم ولي مواضيعهم 
الناس ماتشخصن الامور وماتحرد لانو دا منتدي عاااام ماحق زول معين
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

منذ بدء المنبر لم الحظ حراك او تواجد أكثر من هذه الفتره ... حتى في ظل توقف الحراك الرياضي وقفل المنير يكون التواجد في المنبر بنفس العدديه ... وذلك يرجع لوجود مواضيع مختلفة .. متنوعة .. ومتجدده .. وجاذبه ... سواء كانت هذه المواضيع رياضية او اجتماعيه ...
زمان كان في اقتراح ... يكون في منتدى عام ... تكتب فيهو كل المواضيع ... اخبار ... فن ... سياسه ... اجتماعيه ... ومنها تتوزع المواضيع بإجتهاد المشرفين إلى أماكنها ... 
المنبر يتخذ الرأي والرأي الآخر شعار له ... وذلك ينطبق حتى على نوعية المواضيع ...

همسه لياسر ... الزعل الكتير والحرد كلما الناس يكتبو عن المواضيع الاجتماعية مافي ليهو داعي ... ناقش ودافع عن فكرتك وفهمك للشئ الإنتا بتقوم بيهو ... دا من حقك ... لكن الزعل وسيله مامقبوله خصوصا الاحظ من خلال تواتر البوست إنو عندك مؤيدين كتيرين وانا واحد منهم ... لكن خزلتني بإنهزامك وهزيمتك لنهجك الذي تنتهجه .. 
التحية ليك يادسكو وانت تحترم الرأي الآخر لرأيك ...



قرات   المنشور الساخن من اول  الي   آخره   
ووجدت راي ينطبق تماما  فيما كتبه  محمد 

*

----------


## النزير

*الادارى فى المنبر هو الذى يوجه المنبر وينسقه ويخلى كل موضوع فى مكانو الانسب دون الرجوع للاعضاء 
طالما هناك منتديات مختصة بالمواضيع فعلى الادارى نقل الموضوع للمنتدى الخاص به مع رسالة للعضو صاحب الموضوع 
ودا لا بيزعل ولا بيحتاج استئذان او نقاش
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

قاعدين في المنبر دا لينا سنين ماحصل زعلنا ولا خلينا لي زول لانو ماملك لي زول معين 
انا طرحت موضوع وافقوني فيه 4 أعضاء فقط وإعترضوني 100 ماإنسحبت ولا حزفت الموضوع 
إحترمت ارائهم وقعدت ادافع عن راي بكل طيب خاطر 
ومحترم اي رأي وإي عضو ولذلك من اجل مصلحت المنبر 
ودا مفروض يكوت تشجيع لاصحاب البوستات لانو دا إستفتاء ليهم ولي مواضيعهم 
الناس ماتشخصن الامور وماتحرد لانو دا منتدي عاااام ماحق زول معين



الحبيب مورتا
ربنا لا جاب زعل
ولا يصح الا الصحيح انا اوافقك الراي
ولكن جرت العادة وعشان الناس تتعود على الفكرة دايرة وقتوالى ذلك الحين تفعيل دور الاشراف والمشرفين
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*عايزين  المنبر  دا  أي  خبر  عاجل  في  الدنيا  ينزل  علي  طول  في  الصفحه  الأولى و  دي  حاجه  كويسه  عندنا  أعضاء  مميزين  و  متابعين  و  مثقفين  جداً  على  سبيل  المثال  لا  الحصر الأستاذ  ياسر  علي  فاكهة  المنبر  و  دكتور  أحمد  محمد عوض  و  الشفت  بكري  الشفت  و  اينرامو  و  أبو  همام  و  علي  الجنيد  و شخصي  الضعيف  و  قد  لا  استحضر  البقية  الآن  فلهم  التحيه  و  التقدير
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الاتفاق علي نقاط معينه افضل من الحوار  دون فائده  
لتتكامل الحلول  نحن  كاعضاء لانستطيع الاستغناء
عن المواضيع الاجتماعيه وبعض الاعضاء يرون ان كثرتها مزعجه 
للمواضيع الاجتماعيه  رواده  ومورتا منهم بكل تاكيد  لكن  الراي هو تقنين
 المواضيع  وتنظيم عرضها  وللاستفاده  من المواضيع الاجتماعيه وفي نفس
الوقت  لاتطغي هذه المواضيع  علي  صفحة اخبار المريخ يجب الاتفاق علي نقل
 المواضيع للصفحه او المنتدي الاجتماعي بعد مرور زمن معين  مثلا 24 ساعه 
او 48 ساعه   يكون افضل  ....
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

الحبايب 
مورتا الحكايه شنو الجماعه زروك زره شديده 
كالعاده فى مثل هذه البوستات دائما ما يكون الشد والجذب 
دعونى اطرح وجهت نظرى واتمنى الا تؤخذ على كادارى بل كعضو فقط
ابدأ بسؤال طرح نفسه كثيرا 
لماذا كل هذا الكم الكبير من المنتديات فى المنبر؟؟؟
سؤال لو اجبنا عليه بكل امانه لانتهى النقاش قبل ان يبدأ
بكل اسف وبكل امانه ووضوح وصراحه اقول ان كل هذه المنتديات التى يحويها المنبر 
لا داعى لها ما دام كل المواضيع هنا فى اخبار المريخ 
اتحدى اى عضو وانا اولهم ان يكون قد طاف على جميع المنتديات الموجوده فى المنبر 
اذا كانت كل المواضيع التى تشمل الاخبار الرياضيه والاجتماعيه والثقافيه والفنيه 
كلها فى منتدى اخبار المريخ فلماذا نذهب لبقية المنتديات 
فهمت من موضوع مورتا اشاره مبهمه لتطوير بقية المنتديات وجعلها تتفوق على 
منتدى اخبار المريخ وتتفوق عليه ليخلق نوع من المنافسه وتجذب اكبر عدد من الاعضاء 
ان كان يقصد ذلك فانا مع هذا الراى فهو جدير بالاهتمام وجدير بفتح ابواب اخرى 
من النقاش والتنافس وتنشيط بقية المنتديات 
ثمة سؤال اخر .....
اذا كل عضو انزل بوست لا علاقة له بالرياضه بوست واحد فقط فاين سنقرأ الاخبار الرياضيه؟؟؟؟
موضوع يحتاج الى نقاش هادىء بعيدا عن الحساسيه والانفعال وبعيدا عن الفهم الخاطىء 
وتفضلوا بقيبول تحياتى 



كلام سليم و حل للموضوع و يرضي الجميع ...
لو العضو فعلاً معجب بموضوع معين ما اظن الكسل بمنع من دخول المنتدى المخصص للموضوع ..
و لو صاحب الموضوع واثق من اعجاب الأعضاء بمواضيعه ما اظن بتخوف من نشر موضوعه في اي مكان ..
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

الاتفاق علي نقاط معينه افضل من الحوار  دون فائده  
لتتكامل الحلول  نحن  كاعضاء لانستطيع الاستغناء
عن المواضيع الاجتماعيه وبعض الاعضاء يرون ان كثرتها مزعجه 
للمواضيع الاجتماعيه  رواده  ومورتا منهم بكل تاكيد  لكن  الراي هو تقنين
 المواضيع  وتنظيم عرضها  وللاستفاده  من المواضيع الاجتماعيه وفي نفس
الوقت  لاتطغي هذه المواضيع  علي  صفحة اخبار المريخ يجب الاتفاق علي نقل
 المواضيع للصفحه او المنتدي الاجتماعي بعد مرور زمن معين  مثلا 24 ساعه 
او 48 ساعه   يكون افضل  ....



ودا كان الهدف من البوست يامحمد 

بس الناس اخدتو بي طابع اخر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*يبقي من المداولة ان المشرف ينقل الموضوع لمنتداهو مع ابلاغ صاحبه برسالة خاصة وكما جاء ببوست مهدي بمجرد الموضوع ينزل الصفحة (2)
الاخ الكريم ياسر وايم الله ازعل لحساسيتك المفرطه انت عضو لك حقوق وواجبات والزعل ماحبابو البوستات مفتوحة للنقاش بالرغم من التكرار والنتيجة المعروفة ولكن لا اري داع لزعلك لان هناك اخريين لديهم بوستات اجتماعية .... تحياتي للجميع
*

----------


## سوباوى

*الموضوع ابسط من انو يتشعب ويكبر ويجيب زعل على الفاضى للناس .
اصبحت مدمن على هذا المنبر طول اليوم لاننى اجد فيه متنفسا لى سوى على 
مستوى اخبار المريخ او بعض المواضيع الاجتماعيه الرائعه ولا اعتقد بان هنالك مشكله 
فى هذا طالما كل اخبار المريخ والاخبار الرياضيه موجوده على مدار الساعه ومغطاه على افضل ما يكون

ولكنى اعتقد بان الاخ مرتضى خانه الوصف فى كلمة احتضار واستغرب اذا كان كل هذا النشاط يسمى احتضار 

فماذا يطلق على الخمول الذى ضرب بعض المنتديات ؟!  
منتدى مريخاب اونلاين من انشط المنتديات التى انا عضوا فيها وهو الاقرب الى قلبى منذ انضامى اليه 
اتمنى ان تحل مثل هذه الامور بكل اريحيه حتى لا يتضرر المنتدى منها بالسلب
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*تحية وإحترام الاخ مرتضى ويسبقه إعتذار شخصى لك لعدم التواصل فى الفترات الماضية عقب قمة كأس السودان ولك بالغ الإحترام 

أما بخصوص موضوع البوست فأعتقد اننا فى السابق كنا نستهدف المواضيع الهادفة التى تفيد مريخنا وتفيد منتدانا الانيق الجميل وكنا متواصلين إجتماعياً وكانت عندنا جلسة نلتقى لنرتقى والان لم تعد هنالك جلسات وخلافو فنرجو من غدارة المنبر مراجعة ذلك ولو رجعتوا لينا قعدات حلوووووووووم والجلسات الجميلة على شارع النيل ما بتكونوا قصرتوا 

*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*((ﻓﻀﻞ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺲ ﻭﺧﺎﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻪ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ يهديﻫﻮ
ﻳﺴﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻪ ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺟﺎﻣﻊ ﺑﺲ
ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
ﺑﺎﺭﻛﻮﻫﺎ)) 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله يا زول يا حلو انت جبت التايهة والله 
منتهى البساطة والمنطقية والعقلانية 
آآآآآآمل من الجميع أخذ الامور بهذه الاريحية 
والله يا الديسكو كلوا خلينا ( الكتشينة، الغناء ، السجاير، السياسة ، الاجتماعيات والجغرافيا وكلو وكلو كلو ) بس باقي لينا الزول الاسمو المريخ دا. واضيف لكم دليلا بأنني غير مشارك في أي منتدى آخر غير مريخاب اونلاين هذا 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

عايزين  المنبر  دا  أي  خبر  عاجل  في  الدنيا  ينزل  علي  طول  في  الصفحه  الأولى و  دي  حاجه  كويسه  عندنا  أعضاء  مميزين  و  متابعين  و  مثقفين  جداً  على  سبيل  المثال  لا  الحصر الأستاذ  ياسر  علي  فاكهة  المنبر  و  دكتور  أحمد  محمد عوض  و  الشفت  بكري  الشفت  و  اينرامو  و  أبو  همام  و  علي  الجنيد  و شخصي  الضعيف  و  قد  لا  استحضر  البقية  الآن  فلهم  التحيه  و  التقدير



التحية ليكم ولكل الاعضاء اجمعين 

الاخبار العاجلة موجودة وبتجي 
بس كيف الناس تخت الكورة واطة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 8 (8 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,مجدالدين شريف,البركان الهادئ+,ابو همام,   راجنك ياالحبيب ههههههههاينرامو,حسن بدري,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed_h_o
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

يبقي من المداولة ان المشرف ينقل الموضوع لمنتداهو مع ابلاغ صاحبه برسالة خاصة وكما جاء ببوست مهدي بمجرد الموضوع ينزل الصفحة (2)
الاخ الكريم ياسر وايم الله ازعل لحساسيتك المفرطه انت عضو لك حقوق وواجبات والزعل ماحبابو البوستات مفتوحة للنقاش بالرغم من التكرار والنتيجة المعروفة ولكن لا اري داع لزعلك لان هناك اخريين لديهم بوستات اجتماعية .... تحياتي للجميع




شكرا ابراهومه  لكن افضل  نقل المواضيع  بعد زمن محدد دون الرجوع
 لصاحب المنشور  لان الاستئزان لنقل  كل  منشور مزعج نوعا  للمشرفين 
لكن نقلها مباشرة بعد مرور زمن محدد يكون معلوم لكل الاعضاء افضل
   وشكرا 

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*الغالى مرتضى لك اسمى آيات الود والتقدير .. أرى انه لا غضاضة ان كان الموضوع هادف ويستحق ان يكون فى صفحة اخبار المريخ .. لأنها فعلا وحقا وبدون مجامله تحتل حيزا كبيرا ومكانة سامقه فى المنبر لما يميزها دون الصفحات الأخرى .. ونشكر لك طرحك الموضوعى لهذا الموضوع لأثراء النقاش
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ماهو الضرر من وجود مواضيع غير خاصة بالمريخ بصفحة اخبار المريخ ؟؟
اتمني من اصحاب الشكاوي والمتضجرين ان يجيبوا علي هذا السؤال حتي يكون الحوار منطقيا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بعد هذا الاكتساح وهذا التايد المطلق للمواضيع الاجتماعية 

سيظل الوضع كما هو عليه وسنجتهد في ترتيب المنبر 

بعد مرور 24 ساعة علي البوست الاجتماعي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لمن امام المترصد يجي يلقي الموضوع انتهي تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لمن امام المترصد يجي يلقي الموضوع انتهي تهئ تهئ تهئ






هههههههههااااااي
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

بعد هذا الاكتساح وهذا التايد المطلق للمواضيع الاجتماعية 


سيظل الوضع كما هو عليه وسنجتهد في ترتيب المنبر 

بعد مرور 24 ساعة علي البوست الاجتماعي



النسبه   كم    كم
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*التحيه والتقدير للحبيب مرتضى دياب

ليس لفتحه هذا الموضوع انما للروح العاليه

التى تميز بها وسعة الصدر الواضحه فى 

ردوده على كافة  الأحباب المتداخلين  .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الحبيب ياسر على 

أنت منبر مريخاب أون لاين

والمنبر هو ياسر على فكيف

تسمح لنفسك بأن تراودك  افكار

هجر المنبر  فالأمر لايستدعى

مثل هذا الأنفعال  فهو رأى ورأى

اخر 

ز
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*التحية لكم اخوتى واحبتى
الحمد لله المنبر يشهد حراك جيد 
والفترة الماضية كانت فترة توقف النشاط الرياضى 
والمواضيع الاجتماعية حركت المنبر 
ومع بداية النشاط الرياضى سوف تقل المواضيع الاجتماعية 

وحديث  الحبيب مرتضى عادى جدا وهذه وجهة نظر
واتمنى من الاحباب ان يكون نقاش بدون زعل ولكل وجهة نظر
وانا مع مقترح طرح طرح المواضيع فى الاخبار وترحيلها بعد ذلك

وللجميع ودى واحترامى
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*نأتى بعد ذلك للموضوع المطروح :

طالما يرى غالبية الأعضاء بأن  لا 

ضير فى وجود المواضيع الأجتماعيه

على الصفحة الرئيسيه فليكن ذلك  ولكن

أليس ذلك سببات كافيا لقتل منتديات  المنبر

الأخرى ؟

أعتقد أن الموضوع النشط والذى تكثر 

فيه المداخلات يمكن بقائه قبل النقل  للمنتدى

المختص لمدة 48 ساعه والمواضيع الأخرى

تنقل بعد أكمال 24 ساعه .

وفى كل الأحوال فأنالأمر هو  تنظيمى ولا 

يستحق الجدل .
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم كتير عمنا مانديلا 

الحبيب ياسر بعد عمنا مانديلا تانى مافى كلام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ماهو الضرر من وجود مواضيع غير خاصة بالمريخ بصفحة اخبار المريخ ؟؟
اتمني من اصحاب الشكاوي والمتضجرين ان يجيبوا علي هذا السؤال حتي يكون الحوار منطقيا



*******************

الحبيب ابو حميد 
لست منهم باى حال من الاحوال ولكن بكل اسف طرحت سؤال قبلك ولم اجد له اى اجابه 
اذا كان منتدى اخبار المريخ جامع لكل المنتديات الاخرى فما فائدة بقية المنتديات فى هذا المنبر؟؟؟
الاسئله كثيره ومامن اجابه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم عمنا الزبير 
وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ياكبيرنا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجراح
					

سلام وتقدير ،،،
اسمح لي بأن اختلف معك في ما ذهبت إليه ،، 
المنبر مقارنه مع غيرة من المنتديات يعتبر شعله نشاط إيجابي وفخر لكل مريخي لما يتناول من مواضيع في مناخ سليم معافي بعيدا عن الرأي النشاذ الهدام ،،، رغم قله مشاركتي لكنني اعتبره أفضل منتدي واجد فيه وأشعر بالانتماء النظيف للمريخ واحرص علي الظهور فيه يوميا رغم المشاغل ،،،
أما بخصوص الاجتماعيات فهي جزء أصيل لابد من وجودة ،، وحرص الاخوه علي النشر في صفحه أخبار المريخ لعلمهم بنشاط الصفحه ،، ولا ضرر من تعدد المواضيع الاجتماعيه وان كثرت ،، والحل يكون بتفعيل دور الإشراف وتحديد فترة زمنية معينه للموضوع ثم نقله للجهة المناسبه ،،،
التأطير ورسم الحدود والقيود هي التي سوف تؤدي لاحتضار المنبر لا العكس ،،،
امنياتي الصادقه بمزيد من التطور وللجمع  الكريم المزيد التواصل والترابط وان نري الوطن والمريخ كما نحب ونرضي بمشيئه الله تعالى ...

لك وللجميع وافر التقدير والاحترام ،،،



 
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

اذا كانت كل اخبار المريخ تم تغطيتها،
وعدد كبير من الصفحة الاولى بها مواضيع رياضية مختلفة تناقش قضايا المريخ،
فماذا نريد اكثر من ذلك؟؟
بقية المواضيع هى زيادة خير وبركة،
وتدل على ان المنبر حى بالتواجد من الاعضاء ونشط بالزيادة،
فكيف يكون محتضرا؟؟؟،
راجع اخى بقية المنتديات لتعرف الذى يحتضر من الذى ينتعش بالحياة !!
وصراحة ، وحتى ان كان رأيا شخصيا، اخى مرتضى، فان طرحا بهذا الشكل قد يوحى للآخرين تذمرا اداريا غير مبرر!!
فاننى بت فى حيرة من امرى،
ما الذى يرضى الاخرين وما الذى لا يرضيهم؟؟
فالآراء المتباينة  يجب ان ينتج عنها احد أمرين ،
اما التعاضد او التفرقة !!
والأخير قد يكون حساسا لدى بعض من يحاولون إنعاش المنبر بالمواضيع المتنوعة،
فهل الأفضل ان تتسمر صفحة اخبار المريخ عند بعض الاخبار والمواضيع المصاحبة والتى لا تتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة،
ام ان يكون المنبر ينضح بالحياة ببعض المواضيع التى تزيل الرتابة وتعمل على زيادة تواجد وترابط الاعضاء؟

اعتقد ان الامر ليس بالذى يستحق منك اخى هذا البوست،
والذى اعتبره عن نفسى يحمل من القسوة على النشطاء ما هو كفيل بان يجعلنى شخصيا احسب الف خطوة قبل الشروع فى كتابة اى بوست مستقبلا!!!!!

ارجو ان تتقبل هذا الراى!




*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*اعتقد ان هذا الامر قد تم حسمه من قبل فما هو الجديد الذى حدث لفتح بوست بعنوان المنبر يحتضر وبصراحة انا شخصيا اذا كانت اخبار المريخ الرياضية  فقط هى ما يجمعنى بالاخوة فى المنبر فهذا امر لا يستهوينى والذى احبه واقدره التلاحم الاجتماعى الذى القاه فى المنبر اجتماعيا وانسانيا واضيف سؤال كما قال الاخ ريد ماهو الضرر من وجود مواضيع غير خاصة بالمريخ بصفحة اخبار المريخ ؟؟
*

----------

